# Scrambler Questions?



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 21, 2022)

Hey , I have as '75 Scrambler frame and fork that I was wanting to build up. My frame has no front chain guard  mount and I see advertisements showing bikes wait a guard on the sprocket itself  I think the are called rock guards? I wanted to know if anyone had a Scrambler like this and could get me some pics of the crank, sprocket, pedals, and stem from that year or a year that was similar. That way I will know what to look for. Anyone has parts for sale please contact me.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 21, 2022)

I found some pics from  @birdzgarage of his '75 it is killer.


----------



## bloo (Mar 21, 2022)

Linky?

Is this a scrambler specific part or just some Schwinn part that can be found elsewhere?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 21, 2022)

bloo said:


> Linky?
> 
> Is this a scrambler specific part or just some Schwinn part that can be found elsewhere











						Post pics of your 20" oldschool bmx bikes | Vintage BMX Bicycles
					

1983 Puch Trak Pro. Made in Wayne, NJ by Speed Unlimited.




					thecabe.com
				




This is birdz bike a '75. I see the sprockets on the bay but no rock ring. I must need to keep looking.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 21, 2022)

The Schwinn Scrambler | 1975 to 1988
					

Vintage Schwinn Scrambler were made from 1975 to 1988. This page shows images and text from old catalogs of this classic bicycle.



					bikehistory.org


----------



## bloo (Mar 21, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> This is birdz bike a '75. I see the sprockets on the bay but no rock ring. I must need to keep looking.




That's what I saw in a scrambler ad in some CABE posting the other day. In @birdzgarage 's pics it is a lot more clear, and appears to be a sheet metal thing instead of a more serious bash guard. I cant imagine what else they would have used it on though. I just looked up the Varsity one and it appears to be the same bolt pattern, but it's way too big. Were there any 5 speed models without a conventional chain guard?


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 21, 2022)

It's an early 75 scrambler only part. In the later part of 75 the started putting regular guards on them.i never found one for the silver 75 I had. I bought my gold one and sold it to a friend.he hasn't found one yet.the rarest of the 70s stingray frames.my favorite but only in og paint,as it can't be faked without paint touch up.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 23, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> It's an early 75 scrambler only part. In the later part of 75 the started putting regular guards on them.i never found one for the silver 75 I had. I bought my gold one and sold it to a friend.he hasn't found one yet.the rarest of the 70s stingray frames.my favorite but only in og paint,as it can't be faked without paint touch up.



Is there a set pattern for the mounting holes on a  rock ring, or does it depend on the sprocket? I see Scrambler sprockets with what seems to be the mounting holes for a ring. I wondered if I can use another type besides Schwinn.


----------



## bloo (Mar 23, 2022)

I doubt these are standard. Someone needs to measure one. I think the Varsity would be the same, anyone know? You might even machine the teeth off of a Varsity outer chainring and come up with something that looks pretty close for a placeholder.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 23, 2022)

It's a standard 39 tooth schwinn bmx sprocket.late 70s early 80s.im pretty sure they all have the holes.besides 10 speeds it's the only schwinn of the era without a regular guard.maybe it was an aftermarket sourced part.i looked for over a year.i have friends in pretty high places in the vintage bmx world and still found it easier to buy a bike that had one.most were pulled and tossed in the trash.


----------



## bloo (Mar 23, 2022)

Get one of these, shave the teeth off and paint it black. They're common. You won't fool anyone, but at least you can ride it without your pants getting caught in the chain. 🤪


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 23, 2022)

I think the sprocket may also be the same as the front low gear on 10 speeds.same 39 tooth count and appearance with the threaded holes


----------



## stingrayjoe (Apr 3, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Is there a set pattern for the mounting holes on a  rock ring, or does it depend on the sprocket? I see Scrambler sprockets with what seems to be the mounting holes for a ring. I wondered if I can use another type besides Schwinn.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 3, 2022)

stingrayjoe said:


> View attachment 1599844



Is that yours? Did they come fender less as well?


----------



## stingrayjoe (Apr 3, 2022)

That is my old bike. I believe they were sold new with only a rear fender.

See this '75 Sunset Orange New Old Stock Scrambler I once owned with an enlarged image of the 1975 Schwinn catalog insert.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 7, 2022)

I just scored this off the bay, very psyched to find it. He has 4 more
https://www.ebay.com/itm/134078592389?campid=5335809022


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 7, 2022)

I bought one just because. Sent the link to my buddy


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 8, 2022)

I didn't know when I would see one again, certainly not NOS. They sold out


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 8, 2022)

Oh I agree.thanks for sharing.pretty rare to find one.crazy finding 5 nos.im sure the seller didn't know the rarity of the part.great score dude. I considered buying all of em,but I have too much crap already I'll never sell.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 10, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> I think the sprocket may also be the same as the front low gear on 10 speeds.same 39 tooth count and appearance with the threaded holes



It is, I have several sprockets I kept from the 10 speeds for that reason.
The only difference I have ever seen is on some Scrambler sprockets the holes are not threaded.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 12, 2022)

I really lucked out.my chain guard came yesterday. Not long after the truck left the ups terminal,the whole place burned to the ground.


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 12, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> I really lucked out.my chain guard came yesterday. Not long after the truck left the ups terminal,the whole place burned to the ground.



Crazy!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 14, 2022)

I got mine yesterday, way lighter gauge then I would have thought , no wonder not many made it out alive. I also realize it was a woman listing the parts and clearly she did not know what she had.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 17, 2022)

@birdzgarage Do you think these are the bolts for that rock ring?








						NOS Schwinn Addicks bolt set #56 191 bmx bicycle bike parts kit  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NOS Schwinn Addicks bolt set #56 191 bmx bicycle bike parts kit at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 17, 2022)

No that isn't them.they are very small


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 25, 2022)

What pedals would have been on the '75 Scrambler?


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 25, 2022)

Just used regular stingray pedals


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 25, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> Just used regular stingray pedals



Were they waffle or the later  '70s squareish rubber block style with reflectors?


----------

